# Rescue isn’t being helpful



## KellieS (Jan 22, 2020)

i rescues a dog 2.5 years ago from a rescue in quebec. I reside in Ontario. The dog began to show signs of aggression Towards our other dog when I became pregnant. (daughter just turned 1). We immediately sought training when we notice the signs.

After the birth of my daughter his body language would change immediately when she was near.

for the safety of our daughter and our baby on the way he needs to be rehomed to a kid free, pet free home.

the rescue has been no help. They will not take him back due to lack of fosters. I don’t actually think they have any period. It’s been over 4 months an I’ve reached out to what feels like everyrescue in Ontario with no luck.

Are there any resources out there that I might be missing? is there a way to get the rescue to be more helpful? are there any rescues that you think might be able to help? I’m desperate. I will not take him to a shelter since he will not thrive there and all of the progress we have made with him will be lost. He is well loved and that is the last place I want for him to go.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

If your dog is otherwise 'normal' (fine with dogs and people, no separation issues, house trained, no outstanding medical issues), your best bet is to advertise the dog yourself and screen potential adopters. Craigslist, Petango, Petfinder... utilize any local pet advertising Facebook groups. Highly adoptable dogs often have little trouble finding new homes. It depends on where you are, of course. But if I remember correctly, Ontario doesn't have a huge overpopulation problem, right? Where does your local shelter source most of their dogs from? If they rely mostly on transfers, then you should personally be able to place your dog with relative ease.


----------

